# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Otro más

## javirulo007

Buenas tardes, 
Aprovecho para presentarme como nuevo miembro del foro
_Nombre: Javie
Nombre artístico: javirulo
Edad: 49
País/ciudad: España/Bilbao
Ramas preferidas: cartomagia, numismagia, salón
Perteneces a alguna Asociación o circulo mágico: AMIB y hasta hace poco AVI también.
Años practicando magia: Empecé fuerte con 22 aunque como todos ya tuvimos una caja de magia borras antes. Con 30y algunos lo fui dejando por motivos personales y laborales y he vuelto hace unos 2 años casi en plan más maduro y soso 
Profesional: No, aunque he actuado por dinero más de una vez.
Tipo de público: Amigos y familiares lo que más. Algunas veces en actuaciones benéficas y como profesional
Por qué me gusta la magia: Por el asombro que produce a la gente que la ve.
_

----------


## bydariogamer

Bienvenido al foro Javirulo!!!  :001 005:  :001 005:

----------

